# The Adventures of Tintin - Blu-ray Review



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8386[/img]*Title: The Adventures of Tintin
Starring: Jaime Bell, Andy Serkis, Daniel Craig, Nick Frost, Simon Pegg, Daniel Mays
Directed by: Peter Jackson
Written by: Steven Moffat, Edgar Wright, Joe Cornish
Studio: Paramount Studios
Rated: PG
Runtime: 106 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: March 13, 2012* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :3stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*94



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8379[/img]*Summary:* 

Tintin is a young journalist world-renown for his ability to solve profound mysteries and uncover secrets that no one else could. This story follows Tintin one of his adventures to find the secrets of the lost Unicorn, a legendary clipper boat that was sunk, leaving a treasure beyond imagination at the bottom of the ocean floor. It begins as Tintin spends a seemingly normal afternoon in public outdoor market setting. Tintin sees a fascinating model of the Unicorn ship and decides to buy it. The instant he buys it two other random individuals come over to offer much more than what Tintin originally paid. With a firm affirmation Tintin tells them both that it is not for sale. As a warning, one of the men says to get rid of the model; that it will only bring trouble. Perplexed by this, Tintin becomes fascinated as to why this particular model is of such high importance.


Tintin brings the model back to his apartment and places it for display on top of a cabinet. Immediately afterwards an unfortunate accident involving a stray cat and Tintin’s dog, Snowy, puts the model on the floor, broken and in pieces. Disappointed, but still curious of its history, he then leaves to go do some research about this mysterious ship. His findings uncover the extravagant history behind the real Unicorn ship, but unfortunately in his absence his apartment is ransacked and the model that he just bought that day is taken. Arriving back home he discovers the break-in and realizes that the model is gone. However, he also discovers that an important piece of the model that came out when it broke was hidden under his cabinet. Tintin deduces that this piece he found is the reason for the theft and he sets off to discover the identity of the perpetrator behind the theft. On his quest to find his model, Tintin finds himself involved in a race to find the real Unicorn and its accompanied lost treasure. The audience is taken on an adventurous ride as we follow the swashbuckling journey to uncover the hidden secrets and treasure of the lost ship.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8380[/img]Going into this film, I knew little about it and knew even less about the character and stories the film was created from, but I found myself thoroughly amused. While I thoroughly enjoyed this film, it did have ever-so-slight pacing issues, which was more prominent through the first half. The pacing problems were not big enough to detract me from the fun, but it is worth mentioning. Overall, the camera work and cinematography really made this film seem epic. Even the orchestral score was grandiose and provided ‘The Adventures of Tintin’ with an epic feel. Throughout the film I kept thinking to myself, “This felt very much like a Spielberg film.” Upon doing my research about ‘The Adventures of Tintin’ I found out that it was produced by Spielberg and that obviously explained my feeling. I did find myself engulfed in this film and afterwards, was eager to know more about where this story was generated. I found out the character Tintin was taken from a series of classic graphic novels created by Herge. The film itself reminded me a lot of the old Indiana Jones movies that I used to watch over and over.











*Rating:* 

‘The Adventures of Tintin’ is rated PG for adventure action violence, some drunkenness, and brief smoking.


*Video:* :5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8382[/img]'The Adventures of Tintin' on blu-ray video comes straight from the digital print and there is absolutely nothing wrong with the transfer; in fact, it looks marvelous. It's really amazing how much progress computer animation has made in the last few years. Thinking back to a movie like 'Polar Express' that was made with a similar style, the human element of the film looked fake and lifeless. Subtle advancements and very necessary nuances have made 'The Adventures of Tintin' look so much more realistic and natural. The black levels are deep and contrast is extraordinary. Detail is glittered throughout every scene and there are instances that I could have sworn that it was not computer generated. Even the cinematography boasts the live-action flair. Despite the fact that the film opted for a caricature style for human faces the emotion and realism of the characters shines through. Color plays an important role in blending the entirety into a sensible looking package. Every aspect of the video transfer makes this film a sight to behold.

*Audio:* :5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8383[/img]The 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio track accompanies the video technical score with a flawless rating. The aural presentation is realistically enveloping from start to finish. Tintin's sound design even rivals and bests that of many live-action films. Whether there is a barrage of cannon fire, thunderous storms at sea, or the sound of the lone operatic soprano during her French number, the dynamic range left a lasting impression on me. The sound space is filled appropriately and surround usage is ample even during the quieter sequences. Dialog also maintains crystal clarity during the busiest audio sequences in the movie. The orchestrated score parallels perfectly as the on-screen action crescendos and decrescendos. 'The Adventures of Tintin' really stands out in my mind as a movie that seems to have it all. To say the least, I was very surprised by the audio portion of this disc.










*Extras:* :3stars:
•	‘The Journey to Tintin’ featurette
•	‘Snowy: From Beginning to End’ featurette
•	‘Toasting Tintin’ featurette
•	‘Toasting Tintin: Part 2’ featurette
•	‘The World of Tintin’ featurette
•	‘The Who’s Who of Tintin’ featurette
•	‘Tintin: In the Volume’ featurette
•	‘Animating Tintin’ featurette
•	‘Tintin: The Score’ featurette
•	‘Collecting Tintin’ featurette


*Overall:* :4.5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8385[/img]‘The Adventures of Tintin’ really looks, sounds, and feels epic; this is a credit to the associated production of Steven Spielberg, musical score provided by John Williams and Peter Jackson in the director’s chair. This film passes as being much more than a mediocre CGI film and I found myself enthralled by every aspect of this movie from beginning to end. It was that much easier to immerse myself in the world of Tintin with a video transfer that is a pleasure to look at and a sound design that is near audio bliss. I had never heard of Tintin before and this is my first experience with anything Tintin, but suffice it to say I am excited to see what is in store for the next adventure with Tintin. If you haven’t checked out ‘The Adventures of Tintin’ do yourself a favor and go check it out!

Link to the full resolution image pictured above

*Recommendation: Must See!​*







Official Blu-Ray Reviews Scoring


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, Jon Liu!

I had actually been thinking about passing on this one, but based on your review I'm definitely going to check it out!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Jon!

Surprisingly enough, this was one I did not make it to the theater to see. However, I purchased it today as an Easter present for my oldest son - who will of course be more than happy to let his dad watch it with him! :bigsmile:


----------



## kevon27 (Aug 11, 2008)

This an excellent reference movie to show off your theater. If you want to test your sub, jump to the air plane scene where Tintin is flying into the storm.. I played that scene multiple times because it brought a smile to my face when I heard my sub perform. Very impressed.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow...looks like I'll be headed to (insert fav rental place here) tonight! I actually had no real plans to watch this movie; the review changed my mind. Thanks!!


----------



## fanuminski (Apr 11, 2008)

Great review! I was on the waiting list at the Library for this
one (in standard DVD) , but now will definitely get this in Bluray!
thanks!
Mike


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I watched the blu ray last night; it was _very_ entertaining. The visual and sound effects were first rate, too.

BTW-I didn't think I'd like it based on the commercials.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

HI ALL. my 2¢ . I watch it in 3d; I also was very entertained by the whole presentation. The amount of detail did catch me by surprise. I thought it would be a bit muted. But for me; nope. I am glad to have in my library.


----------



## mpyw (Jan 8, 2010)

Just watched this last night. Superb visual created using CGI. Some of them look so real that I don't think it's done using computer. The audio is superb too, apart from the LFE, there's scene on the Karabojourn ship where Haddok hit the seamen and the door bouce back and close, I could hear the vibration of the wooden door....superb! 

But I can say the 1st half of the film is a little slow though and can confirmed that my 7 y.o. leave the HT room to play with his toys after 1st 40 mins


----------



## dmiller68 (Apr 9, 2012)

This is one of my favorite 3D releases. I enjoyed this movie a whole lot, even with the drunk sailor part. I'm actually hoping for a sequel to this movie.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

dmiller68 said:


> This is one of my favorite 3D releases. I enjoyed this movie a whole lot, even with the drunk sailor part. I'm actually hoping for a sequel to this movie.


I don't think you have to worry too much about a sequel; I'd be willing to bet dollars to donuts there will be one!


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

dmiller68 said:


> This is one of my favorite 3D releases. I enjoyed this movie a whole lot, even with the drunk sailor part. I'm actually hoping for a sequel to this movie.


well, it won't be a sequel... more like another adventure/chapter...


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

ILOVEMYHDTV said:


> well, it won't be a sequel... more like another adventure/chapter...


True...
*Spoiler* 



more like the rest of the first film. The "end" of the film left it wide open for a "sequel."


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Read Tin Tin comics when I was a kid and absolutely loved them - creative and full of adventure. The trailers did not do justice to the actual movie and it does not disappoint. Loved it!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I also read the comics back in the day. We saw this movie in the theater and it was worth watching. Thanks for the review. I will add it to my collection.


----------



## rc1278 (Oct 1, 2012)

Almost passed this one up myself. Glad i didn't. Would had liked to see in 3D.


----------

